# blown cabs



## sunlightalumni (Jan 25, 2012)

Have used two(2) Peavey VTM 120W heads & have blown 3 different cabs...What can be the problem? The latest blown cab is a Marshall 1960B 300W...I run the heads & cabs @ 4 ohms (as advised); the sound was going in & out & now makes no sound at all. The first 2 cabs worked fine for at least a year, & suddenly blew. The newer cab, i bought yesterday, & it is blown. Could it be wiring in one of my heads? Or something with my guitar? What action should I take? The best repair guy is 2 hours away & hard to get up with, so I would like to know the best course of action before I waste too much time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW...This is very interesting. I'm sure that "interesting" does not help and does not describe quite how you feel about the situation. I can't remember ever seeing a thread of this nature in the forum.

Could a faulty speaker cable somehow cause this? ....This is totally a guess on my part. I am not an amp tech.

What a mystery! I'll be interested to see what the amp techs say.

Good Luck sorting this out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

If the heads were sounding OK and not acting up prior to your speakers blowing up, it's probably not the heads. Running 120w head wide open or just running hard is really hard on speakers. Even a 300w total load. Try hundred watt speakers (or bigger) for a total of 400w.

Were you playing loud and for a long time? How many speakers are blown?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Agree with Cups, not likely anything about a tube head can damage speakers aside from overpowering the cabs. How have you determined that the cabs are "blown"?
Were you using the same speaker cables all the time? 
If you haven't already, I suggest you test the cabs (& speaker cable) with a meter or battery. Make sure you don't try running a tube head into a blown cab or bad speaker cable. It will damage the amplifier.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

"I run the heads & cabs @ 4 ohms (as advised)"

I have a trange feeling when I see this statement....

Are you playing ONE head into ONE cabinet or is there some other stuff happening that we should know about?


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

There seems to be specific instructions about how to hook up the cabinets in the manual. 

View attachment 636



www.peavey.com/assets/literature/manuals/80300704.pdf


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

according to those instruction, its obvious to me that those heads want to see a 16 ohm cabinet.
If you want another cabinet attached, it also has to be 16 ohmes and you attach the second one to the 8 ohm jack while the first one is still attached to the 16 ohm jack. . The same goes for the third cabinet if you want to attach it.

I have a feeling none of these instructions were followed but then again what the hell do I know.

take care


----------

